# Handlers?



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm keen to have a go at showing Cash, but I have one problem - I feel to nervous to run around a ring! I'm a bit of an anxious person in general and not to good in large crowds/when attention is all on me. I'm also overweight and worry I wouldn't be able to keep up with running Cash around a ring as silly as that may sound  Is having a handler a feasible option? How does it exactly work? I thought maybe if I joined the breed club someone there might be willing to offer to handle Cash for me, but I'm not sure as they have their own dogs to handle. I'd likely only lightly show him anyway.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm keen to have a go at showing Cash, but I have one problem - I feel to nervous to run around a ring! I'm a bit of an anxious person in general and not to good in large crowds/when attention is all on me. I'm also overweight and worry I wouldn't be able to keep up with running Cash around a ring as silly as that may sound  Is having a handler a feasible option? How does it exactly work? I thought maybe if I joined the breed club someone there might be willing to offer to handle Cash for me, but I'm not sure as they have their own dogs to handle. I'd likely only lightly show him anyway.


Someone else handles Mylo for me for exactly the reasons you say. I do Opens and Stakes Classes at Champs to build up confidence but someone else does Breed Classes at Champs. It can work several ways from someone in the breed offering to take your dog in cos they have a spare moment to paying a top professional. I don't know if it is true but I have been told that can be up to £100 a pop plus expenses. I wouldn't worry too much about the eyes on you bit. That used to be my worry but I can assure you that all eyes are 100% on the dogs. I'm not sure what breed you have but very little running goes on, a brisk lope is about as fast as I have seen and you can practice your endurance on that 
There are problems associated with having a handler. Really you want the same one all the time. They may not be going to a show you want to attend or they may have their own dogs that clash with your classes so to guarantee them being around will probably cost money. I don't actually pay anything and I know others don't either but I also know a lot that do. Try companion shows first and work up as you feel comfortable. I think a handler for Champs is OK but it would be difficult to find ones for Opens I would think.
Someone else may know a lot more. Good Luck x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm keen to have a go at showing Cash, but I have one problem - I feel to nervous to run around a ring! I'm a bit of an anxious person in general and not to good in large crowds/when attention is all on me. I'm also overweight and worry I wouldn't be able to keep up with running Cash around a ring as silly as that may sound  Is having a handler a feasible option? How does it exactly work? I thought maybe if I joined the breed club someone there might be willing to offer to handle Cash for me, but I'm not sure as they have their own dogs to handle. I'd likely only lightly show him anyway.


I'm the same as you, overweight and don't like the attention on me. I have just started showing and I never thought I could do it because if I got stressed my IBS would kick in, I just switch off to everything around me and it works. I have to say I am having the time of my life and made lots of friends..


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Emmastace said:


> Someone else handles Mylo for me for exactly the reasons you say. I do Opens and Stakes Classes at Champs to build up confidence but someone else does Breed Classes at Champs. It can work several ways from someone in the breed offering to take your dog in cos they have a spare moment to paying a top professional. I don't know if it is true but I have been told that can be up to £100 a pop plus expenses. I wouldn't worry too much about the eyes on you bit. That used to be my worry but I can assure you that all eyes are 100% on the dogs. I'm not sure what breed you have but very little running goes on, a brisk lope is about as fast as I have seen and you can practice your endurance on that
> There are problems associated with having a handler. Really you want the same one all the time. They may not be going to a show you want to attend or they may have their own dogs that clash with your classes so to guarantee them being around will probably cost money. I don't actually pay anything and I know others don't either but I also know a lot that do. Try companion shows first and work up as you feel comfortable. I think a handler for Champs is OK but it would be difficult to find ones for Opens I would think.
> Someone else may know a lot more. Good Luck x


Thank you. Cash is a Hovawart, so large, and I'm pretty sure I'll have to run around the ring at a fair pace to keep up with him.

I heard from someone else that Open shows are much more relaxed and that I should do a few of those before a champ show to build up confidence as you said.

Paying a pro handler looks out of the question then if that's the price!  I guess joining a ringcraft class and just seeing how I do there is the first step. But depending on how that goes, I can see myself dropping the showing side of things completely if I can't find any help long term 

Just need to get myself a good sports bra and hope my belly doesn't flop around to much! 



Firedog said:


> I'm the same as you, overweight and don't like the attention on me. I have just started showing and I never thought I could do it because if I got stressed my IBS would kick in, I just switch off to everything around me and it works. I have to say I am having the time of my life and made lots of friends..


That's awesome. Well done. That's my hope too, that I'd meet friends through the circuit. Although must say everyone in my breed in the UK is much older than myself.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I found that when I went to ring craft despite the fact I am in my forties I was adopted by some of the older ladies and they look out for me.

If you keep in your head that whatever happens nobody's died and the dogs not hurt, you will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I am nervous walking around a ring and I've just had my 40th show!

Seriously, I would just give it a go. If you are still very bad then fair enough.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm keen to have a go at showing Cash, but I have one problem - I feel to nervous to run around a ring! I'm a bit of an anxious person in general and not to good in large crowds/when attention is all on me. I'm also overweight and worry I wouldn't be able to keep up with running Cash around a ring as silly as that may sound  Is having a handler a feasible option? How does it exactly work? I thought maybe if I joined the breed club someone there might be willing to offer to handle Cash for me, but I'm not sure as they have their own dogs to handle. I'd likely only lightly show him anyway.


As a large lady myself I know what you mean - I used to show border collies and bergamascos until the arthritis became too bad and I was always self conscious about running around the ring and keeping up with everyone else. Now I am lucky in thet my nieces do it for me or, if they are not available, the breeders of the border collies often step in.

So two suggestions: a) can the breeder help? and b) what about asking one of the YKC handlers? They are always on the lookout or different dogs to handle (for free!), especially the ones in the older two age groups, and they are a darn site more professional and have more expertise than a lot of handlers I see around the rings


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> As a large lady myself I know what you mean - I used to show border collies and bergamascos until the arthritis became too bad and I was always self conscious about running around the ring and keeping up with everyone else. Now I am lucky in thet my nieces do it for me or, if they are not available, the breeders of the border collies often step in.
> 
> So two suggestions: a) can the breeder help? and b) what about asking one of the YKC handlers? They are always on the lookout or different dogs to handle (for free!), especially the ones in the older two age groups, and they are a darn site more professional and have more expertise than a lot of handlers I see around the rings


I wish I had family to help out! Would solve a lot of problems.

Breeder can't help as I imported Cash, so they're not in this country. But they wish for me to have a go at showing him. The YKC idea sounds brilliant. How would you go about setting something up like that?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I wish I had family to help out! Would solve a lot of problems.
> 
> Breeder can't help as I imported Cash, so they're not in this country. But they wish for me to have a go at showing him. The YKC idea sounds brilliant. How would you go about setting something up like that?


I would watch the YKC classes and then approach someone who you thought might be a good handler for your dog (in this day and age, it's always wise to do this when they are with their parents). If the person you approach is not free, they might know another handler who is.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> I would watch the YKC classes and then approach someone who you thought might be a good handler for your dog (in this day and age, it's always wise to do this when they are with their parents). If the person you approach is not free, they might know another handler who is.


Ah ok. Thanks. I do like that idea, and may well pursue that option in the future depending on how things go.

I'm thinking that maybe the first "show" I do is by entering him in the Club show in early October. He'll be 8 months old by then and as it's very small it might be a good first taster...and give me the chance to speak to the other owners/handlers.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There is another way of doing it you could stand him for the judge and in the line up yourself but have a runner to do the running bit. I run sometimes run a couple of pointers for a friend and also a couple of DDB.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Freyja said:


> There is another way of doing it you could stand him for the judge and in the line up yourself but have a runner to do the running bit. I run sometimes run a couple of pointers for a friend and also a couple of DDB.


That would be ideal! I guess I would just need to get to know someone who could help out.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

YKC is a great suggestion! You could also try ringcraft?

Also, if you start attending shows, get chatting to people, making friends ect ect, you might find someone who doesn't mind handling for you. I handle a few of my friends dogs for free if I'm at the show anyway


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Try to remember, YOU will not be the centre of attention, Cash will!
Who's looking at you? They should be looking at your gorgeous dog 
I imagine myself invisible, when I'm in the ring.
It's all about The Bear......not me


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

I was just about to suggest getting a keen junior to do the energetic bit for you! My DD shows Irish Setters, Wire Fox Terriers and Cesky Terriers for other people. She is only 11 but she is very responsible and careful (and I am always there to keep an eye on her), and she is VERY keen to increase her experience with other breeds. She does YKC Handling and JHA handling, and is qualified for the JHA semis at Richmond in September. 

We are in Bedfordshire, so not far from you - if you were interested in meeting up at a show or something, we could certainly sort something out!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

You could try ringcraft classes for a few months, no need to rush into shows  Some may do small shows where you could build up your confidence around other people. 
I was rubbish at handling Bonnie, she wasn't easy to motivate to run with either despite having treats. So when we tried a Golden Retriever champ show once, I had a guy I knew go in for me, and she ran a lot better. Ended up getting VHC place :thumbup: 
You don't need to run fast just to get a dog to trot though, you could also let him run a little ahead of you as long as he doesn't pull you over, and the rings aren't big so I shan't imagine you'll end up in front of the judge needing an oxygen mask lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Barefootgirl said:


> I was just about to suggest getting a keen junior to do the energetic bit for you! My DD shows Irish Setters, Wire Fox Terriers and Cesky Terriers for other people. She is only 11 but she is very responsible and careful (and I am always there to keep an eye on her), and she is VERY keen to increase her experience with other breeds. She does YKC Handling and JHA handling, and is qualified for the JHA semis at Richmond in September.
> 
> We are in Bedfordshire, so not far from you - if you were interested in meeting up at a show or something, we could certainly sort something out!


That sounds great! Thank you for the offer. I'm heading to the Just Dogs Live show in Peterborough on the Saturday or Sunday. It's run alongside a champ show so I'm going to be lurking and watching along with Cash. Don't suppose your heading to that too?

I've contacted a local ringcraft class too. I'm not even sure Cash is going to enjoy showing. He's nervy around new people at times, and I can't imagine him wanting to be handled by a judge. Hence why ringcraft is important in the first instance I guess.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Sep 6, 2013)

We're not going to East of England (the champ show) unfortunately, as we have family commitments this weekend. How annoying! I have only seen Hovawarts at Discover Dogs, they are gorgeous. 

Definitely do go along to a ringcraft class. It gives you a chance to 'find your feet' in the showing ring, without any pressure, and it will give Cash a chance to experience being in the ring with other dogs, again, without any pressure. Most of the people at our ringcraft club are lovely, there are one or two who are not so friendly and a bit stand-offish, but most people are fine once you get to know them. 

Ringcraft will help to get Cash used to other people, and having other people touch him. I have seen even quite nervy and anxious dogs relax hugely after just a few weeks of classes. There is a lovely little Chinese Crested at our ringcraft, he really didn't like strangers when his owners first brought him, and he REALLY didn't like the table; but now he happily stands on the table and will let anyone touch him and stroke him.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Barefootgirl said:


> We're not going to East of England (the champ show) unfortunately, as we have family commitments this weekend. How annoying! I have only seen Hovawarts at Discover Dogs, they are gorgeous.
> 
> Definitely do go along to a ringcraft class. It gives you a chance to 'find your feet' in the showing ring, without any pressure, and it will give Cash a chance to experience being in the ring with other dogs, again, without any pressure. Most of the people at our ringcraft club are lovely, there are one or two who are not so friendly and a bit stand-offish, but most people are fine once you get to know them.
> 
> Ringcraft will help to get Cash used to other people, and having other people touch him. I have seen even quite nervy and anxious dogs relax hugely after just a few weeks of classes. There is a lovely little Chinese Crested at our ringcraft, he really didn't like strangers when his owners first brought him, and he REALLY didn't like the table; but now he happily stands on the table and will let anyone touch him and stroke him.


Oh that's a shame. Would have been nice to meet you.

I'm certainly hoping getting him involved in ringcraft will help increase his confidence. Thanks for the good advice


----------



## immysmum (Jul 5, 2014)

im a very nervous person and hate attention being on me but i started telling myself it want me people were looking at it was my dog (unless i was in junior handling) which helped alot. i have now been showing 11 years this year. i started when i was 12 so i was also at the awkward age of being paranoid about showing myself up... thankfully i have grown out of that!!! but after the first few shows you do realise noone is even looking at you... all eyes are on the dog... also (not to offend anyone) i am overweight and always find during the show season i tend to loose a lot of weight (might have something to do with the fact i also show great danes) without realising as i dont feel like im actually excercising...


----------

